# iPad air problème apps itunes



## Missk68 (31 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai 1 ipad air 32Go. La dernière mise à jour iOS 8.1.2 a été faite la semaine dernière. 
Depuis, je n'arrive plus à faire les mises à jour ou installations des apps.

Elles apparaissent bien dans itunes mais impossible de les mettre sur l'ipad.
J'ai 2 màj en attente (facebook et messenger) que je ne peux pas faire.
Je les ai faites sur l'iphone, ça a bien fonctionné mais sur l'ipad, impossible.

J'ai téléchargé une nouvelle appli sur itunes, et là pareil, j'ai réussi à la mettre sur l'iphone mais pas sur l'ipad...

Mon iphone aussi est à jour iOS 8.1.2 donc je ne comprends pas d'où vient le problème...


Merci de votre aide


----------



## Dominique_57 (11 Janvier 2015)

Missk68 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai 1 ipad air 32Go. La dernière mise à jour iOS 8.1.2 a été faite la semaine dernière.
> Depuis, je n'arrive plus à faire les mises à jour ou installations des apps.
> ...


Bonjour,
J'ai le meme probleme que vous ; impossible de faire les mises a jour sur mon ipad air ios 8.2.
J'ai essaye via App store ou Itunes ... Rien n'y fait.
Est-ce resolu chez vous ? Si oui, comment ? Si non ... Je continuerai a chercher.
D'avance, merci.


----------



## DG33 (12 Janvier 2015)

Idem en se déconnectant puis reconnectant au compte iTunes ?
Notamment en cas de compte USA et compte France ?


----------



## cillab (12 Janvier 2015)

salut la compagnie

 MESSENGER ca existe toujours???  face de bouk doit entrer comme adresse mail


----------



## AG07 (12 Janvier 2015)

Bonsoir, ce problème arrive de temps en temps.

Êtes vous sûr que l'application ou les applications récalcitrantes n'ont pas été téléchargés avec un autre Apple ID que le votre?

Essayer les manipulations suivantes:
1 - aller dans réglage/iTunes store et App Store, cliquer sur votre compte et le déconnecter, puis reconnecter le compte, de temps à autre il vous sera demander soit d'actualiser vos donner de facturations, soit d'accepter le changement de conditions de service ou rien du tout.
Essayer à nouveau de mettre à jour une application 

2 - aller dans réglage/général/réinitialiser puis réinitialiser tous les réglages (celé n'effacera pas le contenue multimédia et les donnée de l'iPhone/iPad mais vas effacer les codes wifi, les appairages Bluetooth, et les réglages courants de l'appareil seront remis à zéro.)
Essayer aussi par le même chemin de réinitialiser les réglages réseau.


En espérant que votre problème ce règle rapidement.


----------

